# Feedback wanted: 3 sided loft?



## BreadcrumbsandRoses (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm getting ready to adopt my first pair of pigeons, hopefully working up to a flock of 8-10, and wanted some feedback before I start building them a home.

My house has an odd divot where it overhangs the basement, a space 5' tall, 4' wide and 4' deep that's enclosed on 3 sides by walls, with a concrete floor. I've been using it to store garden tools, but it seems like the best place in my small yard for my pigeons--I'm thinking of building a wooden frame covered in wire mesh that would fill the space and stretch out into the back yard a bit--so, say, 8' long, 4' wide and 5' tall (or just a few inches smaller, I don't want them pecking the paint), with half of it under the house and half in the sun .

I live in Oakland Ca where the weather is extremely mild, and what I've read about loft design really emphasizes the need for ventilation, so it seems like I could build this enclosure & put some next boxes on a table in the back (where they'd be safe from our heaviest rains) without building in a 4th solid wall (but of course I could if need be).

*Does that seem like a comfortable home for the birds? Secondarily, is it important to get 1/4 wire mesh or is half inch enough? Thanks! *


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello BC&R,


BreadcrumbsandRoses said:


> so, say, 8' long, 4' wide and 5' tall (or just a few inches smaller, I don't want them pecking the paint), with half of it under the house and half in the sun .


Sounds okay for 8-10 birds. BTW, I've NEVER heard of or seen pigeons pecking paint. 


BreadcrumbsandRoses said:


> & put some next boxes on a table in the back (where they'd be safe from our heaviest rains) without building in a 4th solid wall


It doesn't sound like you would need a another wall if the nest boxes are 4' back. 


BreadcrumbsandRoses said:


> Does that seem like a comfortable home for the birds?


Sounds pigeon-comfortable to me, you have protection from the elements and and some open space in the sun. 


BreadcrumbsandRoses said:


> Secondarily, is it important to get 1/4 wire mesh or is half inch enough?


I'm using 1' hardware cloth because it is a heavier gauge wire. I also think it's a little easier on the feather's ends when they brush against it. I just wouldn't go bigger than 1" inch because I don't want sparrows getting in for the food as they might carry diseases.

Good luck.;


----------



## BreadcrumbsandRoses (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks! I'm getting started on construction this week.


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Use 1/2” hardware cloth. Anything larger will let snakes and mice in.


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

The 1" X 1" welded mesh galvanized wire is typically 16 gauge and the 14 gauge I recently bought comes out to about 7/8" x 7/8" opening. According to my experience using this wire any snakes large enough to do damage, such as eat eggs or babies cannot fit through those holes, some that are getting close enough to being big enough to cause damage may try and they get caught in the wire and that is where I find them, dead. I have several species of mice and rats in the desert where I live and have only seen a few very small or juvenile mice that can make it through the hole, which is very rare and has never been a problem. Therefore, for my applications the 1" wire works well and does not let in unwanted snakes and mice.

I appreciate the 16 gauge strength of 1" wire compared to 19g and 23g 1/4" and 1/2 wire which is easily torn at the welds from dogs and coyotes trying to get in, which has been a problem in the past. Again, I wouldn't go bigger than 1" but all things considered I find it the most secure choice having used all 3 sizes.


----------

